# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Не очень азартные игры

## Алексей Наволокин

Харе Кришна! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны, Патита Павана прабху!
Дело в том, что у меня не хватает стремления заниматься преданным служением все время, оставляя большую часть свободного времени на компьютерные игры. Если соблюдение остальных принципов не вызвало особых сложностей, то неспособность соблюдать этот стоит крайне остро. Хотя это и не мешает мне повторять круги изо дня в день, порой, я предпочитаю компьютерную игру книгам шрилы Прабхупады, дополнительным кругам, иногда даже посещению воскресных программ.
Когда я набрался решимости навсегда оставить эту деятельность, я попросил своего наставника стать свидетелем обета, на что он мне сказал категоричное "нет". После этого у меня пропали все силы на то, чтобы как-то с этим бороться. К тому же мне все это надоело, но решимость оставить эту анартху не держится долго.
Это сильно мешает мне развиваться в преданном служении, хотя я и понимаю, что эта самая неразвитость и является причиной того, что я не могу себя контролировать, когда моя медитация на компьютерных играх становится слишком долгой.
Пожалуйста, подскажите, как мне быть в этой ситуации.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Компьютер вообще заразная вещь, особенно в ночное время. Днем железо не так сильно влияет на наше сознание, а ночью мы просто не в силах противостоять влиянию Кали, который захватывает наше сознание и вытягивает из него все соки. Так что я могу дать совет: в определенное время просто выключать компьютер и не включать его до утра. А вообще, занятость - это решение всех проблем. В праздном уме всегда заводятся странные желания. Надо постараться занять себя так, чтобы просто не было времени на глупости...

----------


## Алексей Наволокин

Спасибо Вам за ответ, Патита Павана прабху! Счастья Вам и Кришна-према-бхакти!)

----------

